# septic tank aroma



## burthow (Dec 23, 2009)

Every so often, perhaps twice a week, I get a slight septic tank aroma coming up from the bathroom sink. The sink and toilet both seem to be working as required but I can't figure out why the aroma. Any instructions on how to improve this situation would be appreciated.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

burthow said:


> Every so often, perhaps twice a week, I get a slight septic tank aroma coming up from the bathroom sink. The sink and toilet both seem to be working as required but I can't figure out why the aroma. Any instructions on how to improve this situation would be appreciated.


 Intro please.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Locate the septic tank and dig it up ......sounds like the septic tank pressure and temp relief valve may be blocked. You can use a shop-vac to clean it out once you locate and pump all the water out of the tank. The relief valve is located in the bottom 1/3 of the tank. Goodluck sir!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Check the Anti Siphon Diaphram on the outlet side of the flue pipe. Provided it was installed properly. you should also have a secondary relief vent coming up through the ground, the shape of a candy cane, this is located on the outlet 6" pipe going into the drainfield. Check that pipe for debri as well. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Both of these guys are right on target. Check what they said in the order it's been listed. If everything checks out you may just have an abnormal enzyme level and in that case you'll need to find a plumber to install a vacuum pump to evacuate the gasses that are building up. Have the vacuum pump installed in the tank and piped to a properly rated holding tank of at least 500 gallons no closer than 35 feet from the septic tank. This is a very fixable problem, good luck.






Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've seen this before. You're septic tank is way too close to your house. You will probably have to move it at least 250' farther away from your house. With the depleted ozone, tanks within a certain proximity are causing intermittent aromas to enter homes.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Its definitely the Flexcapacitor McFly! This not be cheap!:no:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

i learn something new every day. thanks for the wonderful and insightful information you have posted. Merry Christmas.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Check the Anti Siphon Diaphram on the outlet side of the flue pipe. Provided it was installed properly. you should also have a secondary relief vent coming up through the ground, the shape of a candy cane, this is located on the outlet 6" pipe going into the drainfield. Check that pipe for debri as well. Good luck.:thumbsup:


 It could be the anti siphon diaphram,but I doubt it. The relief vent would take care of it. I would hedge a bet that the schuster vent has collapsed. This would explain the intermitent nature of the problem. You should release the IBTS ferrulle, and examine the diaphram, just to rule it out.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Dang! You guys are good!
I am not worthy. 
:notworthy:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Put a can of air freshener in the bathroom and stop your whining.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Get you one of these. That should help.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

